# Open cart website



## mwilliams0763 (Feb 18, 2013)

We purchased a website several months ago and it is an open cart website. We need help getting this thing up and running. Does anyone know anything about these and would be willing to help us with this. We are not computer guro's by no means and we told the people this when we purchased it but they said it would be easy, which it is not. They have not offered any help in getting us up and running.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

What specifically is giving you a hard time?


----------



## mwilliams0763 (Feb 18, 2013)

Getting everything set up for our business. The company that we purchased it from is going to Skype with us next week to see if we can get it straightened out. 

We really don't know enough about it to even explain. We just need it up and running and to know how to maintain it.


----------



## BrianR (Jun 24, 2008)

I may be able to help you send me PM and we ca discuss your needs


----------

